# Little fucks outside of paradise



## Murf (Jun 19, 2011)

i know the question im about to ask sounds like a joke , but seriously did you pass through intercourse pa to get to paradise cause i had the same problem not too long ago only it was like 5 or 6 kids and we just ended up havin a rock war with em


----------

